# Voltajes y Corrientes en Capacitador e Inductor (con CA)



## anthonybsb (Abr 27, 2008)

Hola a todos! mi consulta es sobre como usar correctamente las formulas para hallar la corriente en un capacitador , y como para hallar el voltaje en un inductor.

Imagínense un ciruicto simple que solo cuenta con una fuente de voltaje alterno y un capacitador. Según e visto. la corriente del capacitador se halla Derivando el voltaje aplicado al capacitador (osea el de la fuente) con respecto al tiempo.

mi problema es que no se bien como aplicar la formaula. pues no se como es la forma de un voltaje alterno :S .. creo que es por ejemplo: 3*sen(wt) donde "w" = 2*(pi)*f  (f:en Hz).. pero la verdad no estoy seguro :S quisiera que alguien me de un ejemplo de un circuito simple como este y su desarrolo please 

de igual modo. imaginen un circuito simple de una fuente de voltaje alterno (o fuente de corriente? :S no se cual sea el indicado) y conectado a una bobina (inductor)

mi problem tb es saber como me expresan el dato del voltaje (o corriente :S) para opder derivarla con respecto al tiempo y todo eso multiplicarlo por el valor del Inductor (segun la formula, esa es la foram de hallar el voltaje)

disculpen qeu talves no sea tan preciso en los terminos. pero es lo que e podido investigar. creo que seria mucho ams faicl de entedner con un ejemplo que alguien me pueda dar para cada uno, con su respectivo desarrollo . pleasee. se los agradeceria muchiiiiiiisimo

en conclusion. un ejemplo para hallar la corriente en un capacitador , y un ejemplo para hallar el voltaje en un inductor . Sólamente aplicando Derivadas....(es el proposito de mi invetigacion para mi clase de cálculo :S)

muchas gracias de antemano!

Anthony.... (el nuevo por este foro jeje)


----------



## erkillo (May 5, 2008)

no entiendo po q quieres complicarte tanto la vida. por q no no calculas a traves de la ley de ohm o a traves d los distintos teoremas como las leyes de kirchoff, teorema de thevenin o teorema de norton. no te sirven  estas aplicaciones?


----------



## anthonybsb (May 6, 2008)

bueno  esque mi trabajo era de demostrar o mostrar las aplicaciones de las derivadas en la electronica jeje. por eso no debia aserlo por otros metodos... pero ya no se preocupen... ya paso mi presentacion. y a las finales si pude entender como resolverlas. y nos sacamos 20! jojo suerte . gracias por tomarte el tiempo de responder erkillo


----------

